# sil3114 sata-controller wird nicht erkannt...



## dutchy (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes problem. ich habe meinen server eine sata-controller mit 2 identische platten, zusätzlich zu de vorhandenen ide-platte, vepasst. nur wird der controller igendwie nicht erkannt. (zur info habe ein motherboard von elitegroup k7s5a)
ich bekomme nicht mal die möglichkeit ins bios der karte zu gehen noch wird er unter suse 10.2 erkannt
ich will die platten als zusätzlichen datenspeicher nutzen, raid 1 eben gespiegelt.
hat jemand erfahrungen damit und kann mir helfen.
schon mal vielen dank.

mfg
Dutchy


----------



## dutchy (24. Dezember 2006)

ich habe in der zwischenzeit meinen bios upgedatet. leider wird das sata-bios immer noch nicht angezeigt. dafür taucht beim hochfahren von suse folgendes auf:

<notice>boot.md start
Starting MD Raid done
<notice>'boot.md start' exits with status 0
<notice>boot.lvm start
Waiting for udev to settle...
Scanning for LVM volume groups...
  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
  No volume groups found
  No volume groups found
Activating LVM volume groups...
  No volume groups found 

kann ich jetzt daraus schliessen, das suse die karte und die 2 platten erkennt? und ich sie vielleicht nur noch richtig konfigurieren muss?

mfg 
dutchy


----------

